# 2015 MF's



## johnf0614

*2015 HGVC Maintenance Fees*

*Anderson Ocean Club *3BR - Post #49 
*Bay Club  *1BR - Post #55 * and *2BR - Post #68
*Borgo alle Vigne
Boulevard (las vegas strip)* 1BR - Post #11 * and *1BR/3BR - Post #13 * and *2BR - Post #15

*Casa Ybel
Charter Club of Marco Beach
Club Regency of Marco Island
Coylumbridge *2BR - Post #68
*Craigendarroch
Eagle’s Nest Beach Resort *2BR - Post #17
*Elara (Planet Hollywood Towers*)
*Fiesta Americana* 1BR - Post #60 
*Flamingo* 1BR - Post #8 * and *2BR - Post #12 and 1BR - Post #16 
*Grand Islander
Grand Pacific Palisades  *2BR - Post #36 and 1&2BR - Post #70
*Grand Waikikian *2BR - Post #42
*Hokulani Waikiki
Kalia Suites
Kings' Land Resort  *Phase 1&2 2BR - Post #48 * and *Phase 2 2BR - Post #54 
*Kohala Suites 
Lagoon Tower  *2BR - Post #31 * and *2BR - Post #34 
*Las Palmeras
MarBrisa   *2BR - Post #56 
*Ocean 22
Ocean Oaks
Paradise (prev las vegas hilton) *1BR - Post #5 * and *2BR - Post #4 * and *2BR - Post #9

*Parc Soleil *1BR - Post #19 
*Plantation Beach Club
Sanibel Cottages Resort
Seapointe
Seawatch On-the-Beach Resort
SeaWorld* 2BR - Post #7 * and *3BR - Post #10 * and *2BR - Post #20 * and *1BR - Post #21 * and *1BR - Post #23 * and *2BR - Post #35

*Shell Island Beach Club Resort
South Beach  *1BR - Post #2 * and *2BR - Post #10 * and *1BR - Post #29 
*South Seas Club *2BR - Post #27 
*Sunrise Lodge  
Sunset Cove Resort
Surf Club of Marco *2BR - Post #6 
*The Hilton Club of New York
The Residences
Tortuga Beach Club Resort
Trump International Hotel
Tuscany Village (International Drive)  *1BR - Post #23 * and *2BR - Post #43 
*Valdoro Mountain Lodge
Vilamoura *2BR - Post #78 
*West 57th Street *



Check your accounts online.  Our MF's have been posted. 



			
				Bill4728 said:
			
		

> The following is the 2014  HGVC MF thread  http://tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=200341


----------



## johnf0614

South Beach - 1 Bedroom Gold - 3400 Points



2015 Operating Fee $736.61 

2015 Reserve Fee $167.20 

Real Estate Taxes $86.40 

Total Current Balance: $990.21 

Voluntary Arda Roc $5.00 

Total Current Balance:         $995.21



Increase of ~2.5%



Club Dues increase $4 or ~3% $140 to be billed on my other contract.


----------



## Blues

Nothing yet in my account.  Flamingo 2 BR.  I also own Craigendarroch, but that comes separately via snail mail.  Usually it doesn't arrive the first of December or so.


----------



## mhoutsma

*Karen Ave. - 2 bedroom gold*

Here are the fees for Karen Ave. 2 bedroom gold.  This is actually basically the exact same as last year; if the club fee had not gone up four bucks it would have been less than 2014, which I am very, very happy about!

        2015 Operating Fee 		01/01/15	  	$602.49 	
  	2015 Reserve Fee 		01/01/15	  	$251.67 	
  	Real Estate Taxes 		01/01/15	  	$34.01 	
  	2015 Club Dues 		         01/01/15	  	$140.00 	
  	Total Current Balance: 		   	  	      $1,028.17 	
  	Voluntary Arda Roc 			  	           $5.00 	
  	Total Current Balance: 				       $1,033.17


----------



## UWSurfer

Karen Ave. 1 Bdrm

Maintenance Fee and Tax Breakdown
 	Description		        Due Date	 	Balance	 
 	2015 Operating Fee	01/01/15	 	$445.25	
 	2015 Reserve Fee		01/01/15	 	$168.01	
 	Real Estate Taxes		01/01/15	 	$22.71	
 	Total Current Balance:			 	$635.97	
 	Voluntary Arda Roc			 	$5.00	
 	Total Current Balance:				$640.97	

(Note: Add $140 for club dues.  Ours are charged against our Flamingo week.)


----------



## phil1ben

South Beach 2 bedroom 7000 Points Annual Platinum

 	2015 Operating Fee 		01/01/15	  	$1,088.83 	
  	2015 Reserve Fee 		01/01/15	  	$247.16 	
  	Real Estate Taxes 		01/01/15	  	$130.13 	
  	2015 Club Dues 		        01/01/15	  	$140.00 	
  	Total Current Balance: 			  	                     $1,606.12


----------



## alwysonvac

SeaWorld (aka Orlando Vacation Suites II) - Two bedroom Gold Season (5000 pts)

2015 Operating Fee	 	$639.23	
2015 Reserve Fee	 	$181.98	
Real Estate Taxes	 	$114.38	
Total Current Balance:		$935.59	
Voluntary Arda Roc		$5.00	

_*NOTE: This doesn't include 2015 Club Dues of $140.00 *which is billed with my Flamingo week that isn't available online yet._

*PREVIOUS YEARS*
2014 Operating Fee  $626.96 
2014 Reserve Fee  $171.68 
Real Estate Taxes  $103.98 
Total Current Balance: $902.62 
Voluntary Arda Roc $5.00 

2013 Operating Fee  $623.90 
2013 Reserve Fee  $161.66 
Real Estate Taxes  $99.34 
Total Current Balance: $884.90 
Voluntary Arda Roc $3.00 

*My maintenance fees from 2003 to 2012 for SeaWorld & Flamingo are posted here* - http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=179539


----------



## alwysonvac

Flamingo (Las Vegas) One bedroom Platinum (4800 points)

2015 Operating Fee	 	$616.60	
2015 Reserve Fee		 	$180.14	
Real Estate Taxes		 	$29.45	
2015 Club Dues		 	$140.00	
Total Current Balance:	 	$966.19	
Voluntary Arda Roc	 	$5.00	


*PREVIOUS YEARS*
2014 Operating Fee  $599.22 
2014 Reserve Fee $166.13 
Real Estate Taxes  $31.62 
2014 Club Dues  $136.00 
Total Current Balance: $932.97 
Voluntary Arda Roc $5.00 

2013 Operating Fee $585.80 
2013 Reserve Fee $153.70 
Real Estate Taxes $27.63 
2013 Club Dues $125.00 
Total Current Balance: $892.13 
Voluntary Arda Roc $3.00 

*My maintenance fees from 2003 to 2012 for SeaWorld & Flamingo are posted here -* http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=179539


----------



## JSparling

Vegas Karen Ave - 2BR, Platinum.

No change in total from last year!

Operating - $602.49
Reserve - $251.67
RE Tax - $34.01

Total - $888.17

Kings' Land and Valdoro are not posted yet.


----------



## PigsDad

*SeaWorld (Orlando Vacation Suites II) 3BR Platinum (8400 points):*
2015 Operating Fee  01/01/15   $845.87  
2015 Reserve Fee  01/01/15   $240.81  
Real Estate Taxes  01/01/15   $181.47 
*2015 Total: $1,268.15*
(I don't have 2014 fees handy for comparison)

*Surf Club 2BR Platinum (7000 points):*
2015 Operating Fee  01/01/15   $775.29  
2015 Reserve Fee  01/01/15   $257.15  
Real Estate Taxes  01/01/15   $78.67  
*2015 Total: $1,111.11 *

2014: $1,084.16 (2.5% increase)

*Total 2015 MF cost per point: $0.1545*

Kurt


----------



## johnf0614

Las Vegas on the Strip - 1 BR Platinum - 4800 Points

Description	 
2015 Operating Fee 01/01/15	  	$434.09 	
2015 Reserve Fee 01/01/15	  	$117.86 	
Real Estate Taxes 01/01/15	  	$18.53 	
Total Current Balance: 			$570.48 	
Voluntary Arda Roc 			$5.00 	
Total Current Balance: 		        $575.48

$140 Club Dues Paid separately


----------



## Blues

Fees are now posted for my Flamingo (Las Vegas) Tw bedroom Platinum (7000 points)

2015 Operating Fee $671.89
2015 Reserve Fee $202.24
Real Estate Taxes $35.07
2015 Club Dues $140.00
Total Current Balance: $1049.20

So in reality, exclusive of club dues (which we all pay), the total is $909.20


----------



## hurnik

Las Vegas Strip - 1 Bdr, 3400 Points
 	2015 Operating Fee 		01/01/15	  	$434.09 	
  	2015 Reserve Fee 		01/01/15	  	$117.86 	
  	Real Estate Taxes 		01/01/15	  	$18.53 	
  	2015 Club Dues 		01/01/15	  	$140.00 	
  	Total Current Balance: 			  	$710.48 	



Las Vegas Strip - 3 Bdr - 7,000 Points
  	2015 Operating Fee 		01/01/15	  	$725.80 	
  	2015 Reserve Fee 		01/01/15	  	$232.78 	
  	Real Estate Taxes 		01/01/15	  	$36.60 	
  	Total Current Balance: 			  	$995.18 	

10,400 points @ $1,705.66 = $0.164 per point I believe.

I don't recall which season what is what.  I'm fairly certain the 7,000 point is Platinum, but I could be wrong.  I'd probably have to dig up my original documents that I signed.  Unless someone knows how to figure it out via the online account stuff?

--Kevin


----------



## PigsDad

hurnik said:


> I don't recall which season what is what.  I'm fairly certain the 7,000 point is Platinum, but I could be wrong.  I'd probably have to dig up my original documents that I signed.  Unless someone knows how to figure it out via the online account stuff?



If you own a 3BR LV on the Strip, the only way it is 7000 points is if it is a 3BR Plus, Gold season.  The only other 7000 point week there is a 2BR (standard) Platinum season.  You can look at the property in the online owner's guide to see the point structures for each property.

Your 3400 point 1BR is a Gold week as well.

Kurt


----------



## chrono88

Las Vegas Strip 2BR 5000 pts
2015 operating fee $583.05
2015 reserve fee $176.54
Real estate taxes $27.76
2015 club dues $140
Total $927.35


----------



## Craigvince

*Flamingo*

My Flamingo account, 1br 3400:

2015 Operating Fee 	$616.60 	
2015 Reserve Fee 	$180.14 	
Real Estate Taxes 	$29.45 	
2015 Club Dues 		$140.00 	
Voluntary Arda Roc 	$5.00 	
Total Current Balance: 	$971.19 	


2014 Operating Fee:     $599.22
2014 Reserve Fee:       $166.13
Real Estate Taxes:       $31.62
2014 Club Dues:          $136.00
Voluntary ARDA Fee:    $5.00
Total Balance              $937.97

About a 3½% increase. Interesting that everything went up except the RE taxes which actually went down a little.


----------



## Seaport104

*Eagle's Nest 2BR- Winter Flex Week*

Eagle's Nest 2BR- Winter Flex Week 

2015 Operating Fee      757.00
2015 Reserve Fee         378.00
2015 Real Estate Taxes   65.31 

Total                         1,200.31


----------



## Janann

*Las Vegas Strip - 7000 points every year*

2015 Operating Fee		$583.05	
 	2015 Reserve Fee		$176.54	
 	Real Estate Taxes		 	$27.76	
 	2015 Club Dues		 	$140.00	
 	Total Current Balance:	 	$927.35	
 	Voluntary Arda Roc	 	$5.00	
 	Total Current Balance:	        $932.35


----------



## holdaer

*Parc Soleil - 1 BR Platinum - 4800 Points (Annual)*

2015 Operating Fee		$538.61	
 	2015 Reserve Fee		$153.78	
 	Real Estate Taxes		 	$136.44	

 	Total Current Balance:	 	$828.83

 	Club Dues	 	                $140.00	
 	Total Balance:	                $968.83


----------



## Sandy VDH

SeaWorld 2BR Platinum 7000 Points  ( Orlando Vacation Suites I (apparently as contract start with 40 but paperwork says OVSII))

Operating Fee       $642.58  
Reserve Fee         $242.57  
Real Estate Taxes $174.48 
Total                 $1,059.63


Club Dues            $140.00  
Total Balance:   $1,199.63


Bay Club has not yet posted MFs...


----------



## barond

Orlando Vacation Suites II Condominium Association, Inc

Seaworld 1 Bedroom Silver EOY 2400 points

2015 Operating Fee		01/01/15	 	$457.64	
 2015 Reserve Fee		01/01/15	 	$130.28	
 2015 Club Dues		01/01/15	 	$140.00	
 Total Current Balance:			 	$727.92	
 Voluntary Arda Roc			 	$5.00	
 Total Current Balance:				$732.92	

Baron


----------



## alwysonvac

Sandy VDH said:


> SeaWorld 2BR Platinum 7000 Points  ( Orlando Vacation Suites II)
> 
> Interesting in that a Gold owner posted and had different amounts than I did, which should not be the case for the same 2 BR unit.  Season should not be a factor in MF, just association.  Strange.
> 
> Operating Fee       $642.58
> Reserve Fee         $242.57
> Real Estate Taxes $174.48
> Total                 $1,059.63
> 
> 
> Club Dues            $140.00
> Total Balance:   $1,199.63


Based on a previous thread, it looks like the conclusion was non US citizens, or international members have different amounts - http://tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=157280 (see posts 18 thru 25)


----------



## GregT

*1BR Platinum (4,800 points) on I-Drive*
(Tuscany Village Vacation Suites Owners Assoc., Inc.)

	Description		Due Date	 	Balance	 
 	2015 Operating Fee		01/01/15	 	$519.06	
 	2015 Reserve Fee		01/01/15	 	$121.07	
 	Real Estate Taxes		01/01/15	 	$175.20	
 	Total Current Balance:			 	$815.33



*1Br Platinum (4,800 points) at Sea World*
(Orlando Vacation Suites II Condominium Association, Inc)

 	Description		Due Date	 	Balance	 
 	2015 Operating Fee		01/01/15	 	$457.64	
 	2015 Reserve Fee		01/01/15	 	$130.28	
 	Real Estate Taxes		01/01/15	 	$123.54	
 	Total Current Balance:			 	$711.46


----------



## Sandy VDH

alwysonvac said:


> Based on a previous thread, it looks like the conclusion was non US citizens, or international members have different amounts - http://tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=157280 (see posts 18 thru 25)



But that different is for club dues not for MF payments. Club dues for international members are higher. 

Funny it was me posting about the difference in price then too. But MFs being different should not be based on ownership, so I am still left scratching my head 3 years later.


----------



## alwysonvac

Sandy VDH said:


> But that different is for club dues not for MF payments. Club dues for international members are higher.
> 
> Funny it was me posting about the difference in price then too. But MFs being different should not be based on ownership, so I am still left scratching my head 3 years later.



Perhaps you're in OVS I (instead of OVS II) 

MF for "OVS I" is the same regardless of unit size however their Real Estate taxes differs by season for each unit size. 
MF for "OVS II" is based on unit size and their Real Estate taxes also differs by season for each unit size.

In the 2013 MF thread there was a TUG member that had a Seaworld MF listed online as OVS II when it was actually OVS I.
Here's what they wrote _"All the info on the web site said phase II but I called customer service & they said if the contract no. starts with 40 then it is phase I. They are going to change it to I."_


----------



## Sandy VDH

alwysonvac said:


> Perhaps you're in OVS I (instead of OVS II)
> 
> MF for "OVS I" is the same regardless of unit size however their Real Estate taxes differs by season for each unit size.
> MF for "OVS II" is based on unit size and their Real Estate taxes also differs by season for each unit size.
> 
> In the 2013 MF thread there was a TUG member that had a Seaworld MF listed online as OVS II when it was actually OVS I.
> Here's what they wrote _"All the info on the web site said phase II but I called customer service & they said if the contract no. starts with 40 then it is phase I. They are going to change it to I."_



Well my bill always says OVS II but my contract does indeed start with a 40.  So it appears they are sending it on the wrong letterhead every year since I purchased.  Go figure.  Never noticed that comment about the incorrect paperwork earlier.


----------



## Seaport104

*South Seas Club*

South Seas Club- Captiva, FL
2BR Week 51

2015 Operating Fee          $692.99  
2015 Reserve Fee             $219.69  
Real Estate Taxes              $146.01  
Captiva Beach Assessment  $50.54  

Total Current Balance:     $1,109.23


----------



## phil1ben

Forgot to mention for South Beach that last years fees were $1555.56 or about a 3.0% increase. We are paying a very hefty premium for owning at South Beach. Works for us because we only go to this resort when using our points but the difference is glaring. Note the annual fees for those complaining that SoBe does not have free parking.

 A little troubled by the catchall on the income statement called "Other Administration Expenses" $119,382.00. This is probably where the Board's IPADS are hidden. It only represents 5.5% of total expenses but there should be a note identifying what is included.


----------



## rjp123

*South Beach - 1 BD - Platinum (4800)*

Maintenance Fee and Tax Breakdown
Description 		Due Date	  	Balance 	 
2015 Operating Fee 		01/01/15	  	$736.61 	 (2.4% increase)
2015 Reserve Fee 		01/01/15	  	$167.20 	 (4.3% increase)
Real Estate Taxes 		01/01/15	  	$89.43 	 (3.1% increase)
2015 Club Dues 		01/01/15	  	$140.00 	 (2.9% increase)
Total Current Balance: 			  	$1,133.24 	
Voluntary Arda Roc 			  	$5.00 	
Total Current Balance: 				$1,138.24 	(2.8% increase)


----------



## MikeinSoCal

Since we're talking about MF's, here is a thread on the volutary ARDA-Roc fee:  http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=213124


----------



## alwysonvac

*Lagoon Tower just posted*

Hilton Hawaiian Village (HHV) Lagoon Tower two bedroom premier during Gold Season (7,000 HGVC points). 
I own an EOY odd (MF due every other year).

2015 Operating Fee  $1,063.86	
2015 Reserve Fee  $272.32	
Real Estate Taxes  $118.21	
2015 Hawaii Ge Tax  $62.96	
Total Current Balance:	$1,517.35	
Voluntary Arda Roc  $5.00	

_NOTE: This doesn't include 2015 Club Dues of $140.00 which is billed with my Flamingo week_ 

*PREVIOUS ODD YEARS*
2013 Operating Fee $1,006.82 
2013 Reserve Fee $233.88 
Real Estate Taxes $94.04 
2013 Hawaii Ge Tax $80.49 
Total Current Balance: $1,415.23 
Voluntary Arda Roc $3.00 

2011 Operating Fee $921.63 
2011 Reserve Fee $216.85 
Real Estate Taxes $98.89 
2011 Hawaii Ge Tax $53.65 
Total Current Balance: $1,291.02 
Voluntary Arda Roc $3.00


----------



## dja1980

Does anyone know why Real Estate Taxes in Orlando went up so much?  An increase of 20% seems out of line compared to previous years!

Tuscany (International Drive) 1br Platinum

$519.06 2015 Operating Fee (Up 0.67%)
$121.07 2015 Reserve Fee (Up 7.95%)
$175.20 Real Estate Taxes (Up 20.00%)
$140.00 2015 Club Dues (Up 2.94%)
*$955.33 Total Current Balance (Up 5.01%)*

$ 5.00 Voluntary Arda Roc
$960.33 Total Current Balance


Tuscany (International Drive) 2br Platinum

$739.27 2015 Operating Fee (Up 0.68%)
$172.61 2015 Reserve Fee (Up 7.96%)
$249.84 Real Estate Taxes (Up 20.00%)
$140.00 2015 Club Dues (Up 2.94%)
*$1,301.72 Total Current Balance (Up 5.12%)*

$ 5.00 Voluntary Arda Roc
$1,306.72 Total Current Balance


----------



## rfc0001

Nothing for King's Land yet.


----------



## vacationbear

*Lagoon Tower, 2BD Plus*

Same as the 2BD Premier (7000 points) but for our 2BD Plus (8400):

2015 Operating Fee $1,063.86
2015 Reserve Fee $272.32
Real Estate Taxes $118.21
2015 Hawaii Ge Tax $62.96
Total Current Balance: $1,517.35
Voluntary Arda Roc $5.00 (which I don't intend to pay)

NOTE: This doesn't include 2015 Club Dues of $140.00


----------



## jonevans

*Seaworld 7000 point 2015 fees*

Seaworld 2 bed  platium 7000 point 
Orlandon vacation suites II 



2015 Operating Fee $639.23

2015 Reserve Fee $181.98

Real Estate Taxes $174.48

Total Current Balance: $995.69

Voluntary Arda Roc $5.00 

Club dues.           $140


Total Current Balance: $1140.69


----------



## jsparents

GPP Palisades 2 Bedroom EOY (8400 HGVC Points)

Assessments                $388.53
Capital Reserves           $ 78.40
Property Tax                $130.89
HGVC Membership        $140.00
Total                       $737.82


Info included with bill shows annual assessments for every year weeks as follows:

1 bedroom    $ 888.85
2 bedroom    $ 933.84
3 bedroom    $1062.66
Penthouse     $1253.30.

Still waiting on my Mar Brisa bill and will post once received.


----------



## JSparling

jsparents said:


> GPP Palisades 2 Bedroom EOY (8400 HGVC Points)
> 
> Assessments                $388.53
> Capital Reserves           $ 78.40
> Property Tax                $130.89
> HGVC Membership        $140.00
> Total                       $737.82



Wow! That's $597 for a 2BR for 8,400 points? That's great. But do you have to pay that each year or only EOY? If it's annual ($1,200 per usage) then it's OK, if you only pay that EOY then you've got a great unit.


----------



## MelanieB

dja1980 said:


> Does anyone know why Real Estate Taxes in Orlando went up so much?  An increase of 20% seems out of line compared to previous years!



Because it is Florida and they will soak tourists for whatever they can get away with?  (Which is quite a lot, it seems.)

Obviously I don't really know, just guessing.  Those taxes are crazy high compared to Las Vegas though, and even a similar unit in Hawaii pays roughly half that rate, based on listings in this thread so far.


----------



## frank808

JSparling said:


> Wow! That's $597 for a 2BR for 8,400 points? That's great. But do you have to pay that each year or only EOY? If it's annual ($1,200 per usage) then it's OK, if you only pay that EOY then you've got a great unit.


You pay it every year.  I also have an annual and eoy at gpp.


----------



## dja1980

MelanieB said:


> Because it is Florida and they will soak tourists for whatever they can get away with?  (Which is quite a lot, it seems.)
> 
> Obviously I don't really know, just guessing.  Those taxes are crazy high compared to Las Vegas though, and even a similar unit in Hawaii pays roughly half that rate, based on listings in this thread so far.


It's just strange... we purchased in 2012, and the Orlando property taxes are like a roller coaster (at least from what we've seen over our short time with HGVC)...

1 & 2 Bedrooms...
2011 - $151.74 & $211.01
2012 - $109.02 & $151.61 (down 28.15%)
2013 - $136.79 & $195.07 (up 25.47%)
2014 - $146.00 & $208.20 (up 6.73%
2015 - $175.20 & $249.84 (up 20.00%)

I guess they are just making up for 2012... fingers crossed for another big drop in 2016!


----------



## rfc0001

Still not seeing any fees for KL1/2.  Anyone else or just me?


----------



## ThierryJapan

*Grand waikikian maintains fees*

For 2 br platinum. 14'000 points

Operating fees 1055.38 
Reserve fees 235.2
Real estate tax 167.15
Hawaii ge tax 60.81
Total 1518.54.  Increase 2.9% vs 2014

Club dues 184 usd
Voluntary ARDA fees 5usd., never paid and will not


----------



## rock4449

*Tuscany - Orlando Fees*

Looks like 5000 2 br gold at Tuscany is $100 more than Seaworld based on an earlier post.

1/1/2015 Operating Fee 739.27 
1/1/2015 Reserve Fee 172.61 
1/1/2015 Real Estate Taxes 162.21 
1/1/2015 Club Dues 140.00 
1/1/2015 Voluntary ARDA Fee 5.00

Total due 1,219.09

What is the Voluntary ARDA Fee?

I could have saved some $$ just based on location.


----------



## rfc0001

rock4449 said:


> What is the Voluntary ARDA Fee?


search for ARDA here on TUG, you'll find plenty of discussion, e.g. http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?p=1689524&highlight=arda#post1689524


----------



## JSparling

*KL*



rfc0001 said:


> Still not seeing any fees for KL1/2.  Anyone else or just me?



I talked to the Elite services yesterday and they said Kingsland is always the last to post their MF's and the HOA hasn't even met yet to determine what they will be. She said this is standard for KL and wasn't sure when they would post.


----------



## rfc0001

JSparling said:


> I talked to the Elite services yesterday and they said Kingsland is always the last to post their MF's and the HOA hasn't even met yet to determine what they will be. She said this is standard for KL and wasn't sure when they would post.


OK, thanks! Someone posted KL MFs to the 2014 MF thread recently, which I assumed were actually 2015, but sounds like they were just late to the party  Wanted to make sure wasn't just me...trying to pay them this month to get my annual spend for AAdvantage Exec card bonus miles ...wife needs her First Class ticket to Hawaii to visit KL


----------



## Emi

Kl Board met yesterday. Should be coming soon. Can't you reserve before paying the maintenance?


----------



## rfc0001

Emi said:


> Kl Board met yesterday.


Nice of them to post a notice :annoyed:


> Should be coming soon.


Just posted --

*KL1 2bdrm:
*2015 Operating Fee $1,312.36
2015 Reserve Fee $193.75
Real Estate Taxes $91.17
2015 Hawaii Ge Tax $62.74
Subtotal: $1,660.02
2015 Club Dues $140.00
Voluntary Arda Roc $5.00
Total: $1,805.02

*KL2 2bdrm:
*2015 Operating Fee $1,191.03
2015 Reserve Fee $160.68
Real Estate Taxes $75.60
2015 Hawaii Ge Tax $56.31
Subtotal: $1,483.62
2015 Club Dues $140.00
Voluntary Arda Roc $5.00
Total: 1,628.62



> Can't you reserve before paying the maintenance?


Yes


----------



## drbrandt

Anderson 3BR+, 4.5% increase from 2014 (excluding $140 membership fee):
Maintenance Fee and Tax Breakdown 
  2015 Operating Fee  $876.06  
  2015 Reserve Fee  $196.19  
  Real Estate Taxes  $100.46  
  Total Current Balance:     $1,172.71


----------



## njmacman

Can any of these fees be a tax write off, such as the real estate tax?


----------



## rfc0001

njmacman said:


> Can any of these fees be a tax write off, such as the real estate tax?


Just the real estate taxes.


----------



## jsfletch

I was so excited to learn that the Hawaiian Hilton lagoon tower is going to install Toto washlets based on the request of our Japanese owners. Also, anyone have a take on the legal action against a contractor and former board member?


----------



## aamista

UWSurfer said:


> Karen Ave. 1 Bdrm
> 
> Maintenance Fee and Tax Breakdown
> Description		        Due Date	 	Balance
> 2015 Operating Fee	01/01/15	 	$445.25
> 2015 Reserve Fee		01/01/15	 	$168.01
> Real Estate Taxes		01/01/15	 	$22.71
> Total Current Balance:			 	$635.97
> Voluntary Arda Roc			 	$5.00
> Total Current Balance:				$640.97
> 
> (Note: Add $140 for club dues.  Ours are charged against our Flamingo week.)



i checked 2014 fees... is it the same? if so is normal?

2014 fees from old post here on TUG
Las Vegas Karen Ave One Bedroom Platinum - 4800 points

2014 Operating Fee $449.15
2014 Reserve Fee $163.92
Real Estate Taxes $ 22.18
Total Current Balance: $635.25


----------



## JSparling

KL Phase 2 posted - a 2.7% increase. We own a basic 2BR.

Operating - $1,191.03
Reserve - $160.68
RE Tax - $75.60
GE Tax - $56.31

Total - $1,486.62


----------



## Jason245

Bay Club 1 BR

Operating 893.32
Reserve 156.89
RE tax 60.74
HI GE tax 43.75


----------



## jsparents

Mar Brisa 1 Bedroom Platinum EOY 6200 points:

Assessments         $339.60
Capital Reserves    $ 51.96
Property Tax          $143.57
Total                      $535.13

I pay my membership of $140 under another contract.

Included in bill was assessments for other units as follows for those who are wondering:  **These amounts DO NOT include property tax**

Studio          $662.20
1 bdrm         $783.11
2 bdrm         $884.67
3 bdrm         $934.44
2 bdrm lux    $949.32


----------



## nlehvac

frank808 said:


> You pay it every year.  I also have an annual and eoy at gpp.



Hmm. I have an EOY at KL and just got my 2015 invoice that only has the membership fee --- no maintenance. And that's what I remember from when I bought it at the end 2012. Did an invoice get lost? Yet to come?


----------



## frank808

I pay my KL maintenance eoy unit in the use year.  I was referring to op and my GPP units maintenance fee schedule which is paid half every year.


----------



## vacationbear

*2015 MF for Phase 1*



rfc0001 said:


> Nice of them to post a notice :annoyed:
> Just posted --
> 
> *KL1 2bdrm:
> *2015 Operating Fee $1,312.36
> 2015 Reserve Fee $193.75
> Real Estate Taxes $91.17
> 2015 Hawaii Ge Tax $62.74
> Subtotal: $1,660.02
> 2015 Club Dues $140.00
> Voluntary Arda Roc $5.00
> Total: $1,805.02
> 
> *KL2 2bdrm:
> *2015 Operating Fee $1,191.03
> 2015 Reserve Fee $160.68
> Real Estate Taxes $75.60
> 2015 Hawaii Ge Tax $56.31
> Subtotal: $1,483.62
> 2015 Club Dues $140.00
> Voluntary Arda Roc $5.00
> Total: 1,628.62
> 
> Yes



Hm- I am about to close on a KL1, 12600 points 2bd+.
I see the previous owners statement for 2015 and it shows a higher amount:
2015 Operating Fee $1,504.38
2015 Reserve Fee $246.09
Real Estate Taxes $115.79
2015 Hawaii Ge Tax $72.92
Subtotal: *$1939.18* and not *$1,660.02* 

Why the difference? Aren't all 2bd created equal for MF?


----------



## Helaine

*2015 Fiesta Americana MF*

Fiesta Americana - Cabo San Lucas

Platinum 1 Bedroom - 4800 points.

2015 Annual Maintenance Fee: $851.04 plus Club Dues


----------



## Cyberc

vacationbear said:


> Hm- I am about to close on a KL1, 12600 points 2bd+.
> I see the previous owners statement for 2015 and it shows a higher amount:
> 2015 Operating Fee $1,504.38
> 2015 Reserve Fee $246.09
> Real Estate Taxes $115.79
> 2015 Hawaii Ge Tax $72.92
> Subtotal: *$1939.18* and not *$1,660.02*
> 
> Why the difference? Aren't all 2bd created equal for MF?



Hi

Normally the same sizes costs the same at the same resort. 

Maybe it's because yours is a 2br+ and maybe they cost a bit more in MF compared to a 2br non plus. I'm only guessing. 

Regards.


----------



## SmithOp

vacationbear said:


> Hm- I am about to close on a KL1, 12600 points 2bd+.
> 
> I see the previous owners statement for 2015 and it shows a higher amount:
> 
> 2015 Operating Fee $1,504.38
> 
> 2015 Reserve Fee $246.09
> 
> Real Estate Taxes $115.79
> 
> 2015 Hawaii Ge Tax $72.92
> 
> Subtotal: *$1939.18* and not *$1,660.02*
> 
> 
> 
> Why the difference? Aren't all 2bd created equal for MF?




Mine matches $1660.02, plus the $5 ARDA.  Make sure you are buying a 2 BR, the 3BR standard is 12,600 also with a higher annual fee.





Sent from my iPad using the strange new version of Tapatalk


----------



## vacationbear

SmithOp said:


> Mine matches $1660.02, plus the $5 ARDA.  Make sure you are buying a 2 BR, the 3BR standard is 12,600 also with a higher annual fee.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using the strange new version of Tapatalk



Thanks Dave!
I now know what happened: While I signed-up for a 2bd+, the Hilton estoppel and deed indicated that it is a 3bd...  

This certainly validates the higher rate.

I'm just glad that I read the fine print of the closing docs.


----------



## SmithOp

vacationbear said:


> Thanks Dave!
> 
> I now know what happened: While I signed-up for a 2bd+, the Hilton estoppel and deed indicated that it is a 3bd...
> 
> 
> 
> This certainly validates the higher rate.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm just glad that I read the fine print of the closing docs.




Thats still a nice point package, you could do almost 3 weeks in a 1 br phase 2 during gold season.  We like to go in May, I have the 8700 gold 2br+.  

HGVC puts a premium price on the high point platinums, I've been trying to trade mine in for the 1br 12.6k but they wont come down on price, I got them up to 40k bonus points though.


Sent from my iPad using the strange new version of Tapatalk


----------



## vacationbear

SmithOp said:


> Thats still a nice point package, you could do almost 3 weeks in a 1 br phase 2 during gold season.  We like to go in May, I have the 8700 gold 2br+.
> 
> HGVC puts a premium price on the high point platinums, I've been trying to trade mine in for the 1br 12.6k but they wont come down on price, I got them up to 40k bonus points though.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using the strange new version of Tapatalk



Dave
Now that's a good point!
Per Judi's web page there is indeed a 1bd, 12600 point TS! I was not aware of it. MF a click over $1300. What a deal! Asking price is super high (~$30k) compared to the 2bd which one could get for ~$19k.
Simple math: 11k saved in purchase cost / $300 in yearly savings = 36 years to recoup the higher purchase cost.  Not worth it unless one could buy one for well below $30k. 

Now that my current deal is dead I might as well for look 14400 points which would get us at or above the 19th floor of the new GI. And that's a real draw for us!

Cheers
Frank


----------



## rfc0001

vacationbear said:


> Hm- I am about to close on a KL1, 12600 points 2bd+.
> I see the previous owners statement for 2015 and it shows a higher amount:
> 2015 Operating Fee $1,504.38
> 2015 Reserve Fee $246.09
> Real Estate Taxes $115.79
> 2015 Hawaii Ge Tax $72.92
> Subtotal: *$1939.18* and not *$1,660.02*
> 
> Why the difference? Aren't all 2bd created equal for MF?


Sorry for the delay. AFAIK, all 2bdrms should be the same, thus your best value for MF/pt. is a Premier Platinum season.





vacationbear said:


> Thanks Dave!
> I now know what happened: While I signed-up for a 2bd+, the Hilton estoppel and deed indicated that it is a 3bd...


Shenanigans...Sounds like Redweeks4less MO.





vacationbear said:


> Dave
> Now that's a good point!
> Per Judi's web page there is indeed a 1bd, 12600 point TS! I was not aware of it. MF a click over $1300. What a deal! Asking price is super high (~$30k) compared to the 2bd which one could get for ~$19k.
> Simple math: 11k saved in purchase cost / $300 in yearly savings = 36 years to recoup the higher purchase cost. Not worth it unless one could buy one for well below $30k.
> 
> Now that my current deal is dead I might as well for look 14400 points which would get us at or above the 19th floor of the new GI. And that's a real draw for us!
> 
> Cheers
> Frank


With HGVC, given the home week reservation is very limited (since it's unit type specific not just season/resort specific), it's a) not very useful, and b) because of a, there isn't ever a problem booking the resort you want at 9 months. As a result, just buy the contract with lowest $/pt. and MF/pt. See MF/pt. analysis of 2014 MFs.


----------



## vacationbear

rfc0001 said:


> Sorry for the delay. AFAIK, all 2bdrms should be the same, thus your best value for MF/pt. is a Premier Platinum season.Shenanigans...Sounds like Redweeks4less MO.With HGVC, given the home week reservation is very limited (since it's unit type specific not just season/resort specific), it's a) not very useful, and b) because of a, there isn't ever a problem booking the resort you want at 9 months. As a result, just buy the contract with lowest $/pt. and MF/pt. See MF/pt. analysis of 2014 MFs.



Ah- thanks for that link! We useful, even when not quite listing all room and points combination (e.g. Lagoon, 8400 points have the same MF as the 7000 point room)


----------



## PassionForTravel

2015 Bay Club 2bd Platinum 7000 points EOY Odd

Just realized that no one has posted this. Paid every other year.
Operating Fee     $1086.09
Reserve Fee        $211.79
Real Estate Taxes $81.99
Hawaii GE Tax     $54.07
                       -----------
Total                  $1438.94


----------



## MattnTricia

Hilton Coylumbridge - Affilliate

I just paid my maintenance fees on my 6 units. 

All units are 7000 point hgvc conversions. 
Lodge 02 Week 43 £463.93
Lodge 06 Week 22 £463.93
Lodge  10 Week 23 £463.93
Lodge 11 Week 23 £463.93
Lodge 14 Week 21 £463.93
Lodge 18 Week 11 £541.08

Total Maintenance Fees £2860.73

Card Commission @ 3% £85.82

Total Payment to be taken £2,946.55

In a nutshell this equated to $710 for 5 of my weeks and $827 for my 6th week. This included the credit card commission and my HGVC club dues. 

Although these maintenance fees are about $100 per year higher than when I first bought 7-8 years ago I still think this is the best bargain around for HGVC points.


----------



## TheWizz

*Grand Pacific Palisades 1BR and 2BR in HGVC*

Here are my fees for a 1BR and 2BR GPP TS converted to HGVC:

1BR+ Platinum = 6,200 HGVC Points
- Assessments = $749.04
- Capital Reserves = $139.82
- Property Tax = $80.28
- HGVC Membership Fees = $140.00
*Total = $1,109.14*

2BR+ Platinum = 8,400 HGVC Points
- Assessments = $777.05
- Capital Reserves = $156.79
- Property Tax = $177.37
*Total = $1,111.21*

What's interesting to me is how close the assessment fees are now between a 1BR and 2BR at GPP.


----------



## MyElderlyAuntNeedsHelp

jonevans said:


> Seaworld 2 bed  platium 7000 point
> Orlandon vacation suites II
> 
> 
> 
> 2015 Operating Fee $639.23
> 
> 2015 Reserve Fee $181.98
> 
> Real Estate Taxes $174.48
> 
> Total Current Balance: $995.69
> 
> Voluntary Arda Roc $5.00
> 
> Club dues.           $140
> 
> 
> Total Current Balance: $1140.69


Hi - My Auntie's service charge was exactly the same for her TS at SeaWorld. I don't suppose you know a quick way to check your points balance with HGVC?  Thanks.


----------



## SmithOp

MyElderlyAuntNeedsHelp said:


> Hi - My Auntie's service charge was exactly the same for her TS at SeaWorld. I don't suppose you know a quick way to check your points balance with HGVC?  Thanks.




Unless your Aunt called HGVC and rescued unused points, the prior years are gone - expired.  Jan 1st she would have 7,000 available for this year.


Sent from my iPad using the strange new version of Tapatalk


----------



## JudyS

TheWizz said:


> Here are my fees for a 1BR and 2BR GPP TS converted to HGVC:
> 
> 1BR+ Platinum = 6,200 HGVC Points
> - Assessments = $749.04
> - Capital Reserves = $139.82
> - Property Tax = $80.28
> - HGVC Membership Fees = $140.00
> *Total = $1,109.14*
> 
> 2BR+ Platinum = 8,400 HGVC Points
> - Assessments = $777.05
> - Capital Reserves = $156.79
> - Property Tax = $177.37
> *Total = $1,111.21*
> 
> What's interesting to me is how close the assessment fees are now between a 1BR and 2BR at GPP.


The 1BR+ includes the Club dues of $140, whereas the 2BR+ does not. So, the actual MFs (without Club dues) are $969.14 for the 1BR+ and $1,111.21 for the the 2BR+. Still pretty close, but not extremely close. 

Without the Club dues, MF/Point are 15.6 cents for the 1BR+ and 13.2 cents for the 2BR+. So, the 2BR+ offers a better MF/Point ratio, but the difference isn't huge.


----------



## TheCryptkeeper

Does anyone have the real estate taxes for West 57th Street for a 5250 point studio?  We purchased in December and have not received a statement from Hilton yet.


----------



## PassionForTravel

If you log onto your account and look under "my ownership" you should be able to find the last statement. Also if anything is due it will tell you that as well.

Ian


----------



## BMWM4

alwysonvac said:


> Flamingo (Las Vegas) One bedroom Platinum (4800 points)
> 
> 2015 Operating Fee	 	$616.60
> 2015 Reserve Fee		 	$180.14
> Real Estate Taxes		 	$29.45
> 2015 Club Dues		 	$140.00
> Total Current Balance:	 	$966.19
> Voluntary Arda Roc	 	$5.00
> 
> 
> *PREVIOUS YEARS*
> 2014 Operating Fee  $599.22
> 2014 Reserve Fee $166.13
> Real Estate Taxes  $31.62
> 2014 Club Dues  $136.00
> Total Current Balance: $932.97
> Voluntary Arda Roc $5.00
> 
> 2013 Operating Fee $585.80
> 2013 Reserve Fee $153.70
> Real Estate Taxes $27.63
> 2013 Club Dues $125.00
> Total Current Balance: $892.13
> Voluntary Arda Roc $3.00
> 
> *My maintenance fees from 2003 to 2012 for SeaWorld & Flamingo are posted here -* http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=179539




Is this an annual or every other year?


----------



## alwysonvac

My Flamingo MF is annual. 

I believe all of the HGVC developed resort are billed annually or Every other year (EOY) depending on what you own. At least it works that way for the three I own - 2 annual & 1 EOY 

Some affiliated resorts may work differently by billing EOY ownerships at half the amount each year.


----------



## Cyberc

*Hilton Vilamoura portugal*

All fees are combined into one, excluding club dues. 


Hilton Vilamoura 2BR platinum, 7000 points: 691eur

Regards


----------

